# grounding question with jointenna



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Just wanted to see if I'm grounding this correctly. I've got two lines of coax cable running into a jointenna close enough to the grounding block that I take both grounding lines (is that the right phrase; the bit of wire that runs along the side of the coax that can be grounded) and run them into the grounding block without the coax being (as of yet) run into the grounding block. Then I take the single line running out of the jointenna and run it into the grounding block and from there into the house.

Is my system properly grounded or should I (I was thinking this might be the way I should do it) run both coaxes with their grounding wires from my antennas directly into the grounding block and then run two coaxes out from the grounding block into the jointenna and from then take the one coax out into the house?

You help is much appreciated. I've always had trouble appreciating some of the fundamentals of grounding a system.


----------

